# Bug in openvz

## smoco

Hi 

after instalation of openvz and neccessary tools, I tried to setup openvz to add new created container interface to bridge. When i setup this manually everything works perfectly , but if i try to get same effect by openvz network script (/usr/sbin/vznetaddbr), container device is added to correct bridge but container cannot get connectivity to rest of the network. After few experiments I found that interface created by openvz scripts on physical host isn't up , so i modified  vznetaddbr (added line ifconfig interface up) and everything works correctly.

 Is this bug in script ? 

Does anyone get same problem ?

Or is problem only on my system ?

Versions:

sys-kernel/openvz-sources 2.6.27.3.1

sys-cluster/vzctl 3.0.23-r2

net-misc/bridge-utils 1.4

----------

## Januszzz

Nope,

all fine here.

----------

